# Il fratello di mio marito



## Old Gia (6 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao,
É la prima volta che scrivo. Vorrei solo sfogarmi un pó se no impazzisco.
La mia storia:
Sposata (abbastanza presto) da un bel pó. Il fratello (anzi, uno dei fratelli) di mio marito era giá sposato quando ci siamo fidanzati. Mi é sempre sembrato che gli piacevo (letteralmente dal primo minuto), ma nei primi anni non ci ho pensato molto.
Il suo matrimonio é arido. Oramai una specie di deserto. Ma continuano insieme.

Mio cognato ha cominciato per farmi la guerra poco tempo dopo essermi sposata, anzi ha perfino detto a mio marito di non sposarmi, insomma mi odiava. Era antipatico con me come se gli avessi fatto qualcosa. Non lo so nemmeno perché. 

Poi, circa 8/10 anni fa, lentamente le cose sono cambiate, ho capito che mi voleva bene (come cognata) e magari gli piacevo pure un pó.
Questa sensazione é diventada sempre piú forte.
Adesso quasi non riusciamo a stare lontano.

Quando ci vediamo si incrociano gli sguardi, mi abbraccia, mi dá la mano quando gli altri non vedono. Quando parlo con qualcuno lo sento che tenta di capire di cosa parlo anche dall'altra parte del salone.
Insomma un disastro.
Ho una cotta folle per un uomo che conosco da oltre 20 anni.

La tenerezza tra cognati mi ha tradito e prima che me ne potessi accorgere era diventata amore.

Non ne abbiamo mai parlato tra di noi e quindi magari mi sbaglio. Magari lui non sente niente per me. Magari sto sognando.
Non so piú cosa fare. Mi piace da impazzire.
E mi sembra di impazzire
Non voglio far soffrire mio marito e il resto della famiglia.
Ma non posso continuare cosí.

Sono disperata


----------



## Old miche547 (6 Gennaio 2008)

*non è male*

tutto quello che stai vivendo se lo accetti e tutto rimane così è una senzazione meravigliosa, un amore sospeso, andare oltre incasinerebbe tutto, continua ad amarlo nel cuore, ti riempie la vita, se andassi oltre distruggeresti la magia.
io la vedo così
ciao e auguri


----------



## Verena67 (6 Gennaio 2008)

*No, Beautiful, no*



Gia ha detto:


> Ciao,
> É la prima volta che scrivo. Vorrei solo sfogarmi un pó se no impazzisco.
> La mia storia:
> Sposata (abbastanza presto) da un bel pó. Il fratello (anzi, uno dei fratelli) di mio marito era giá sposato quando ci siamo fidanzati. Mi é sempre sembrato che gli piacevo (letteralmente dal primo minuto), ma nei primi anni non ci ho pensato molto.
> ...


 
Gia, benvenuta.

Capisco tutto, la routine, la noia, la voglia di provare emozioni. E' capitato a me, capita a tanti, forse a tutti.

MA CON IL COGNATO NO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' una cosa di un cattivo gusto devastante, dai!

Trovati CHIUNQUE altro ma non il cognato!

Oltretutto sono cose veramente devastanti, per tutti.

Veramente, trovati un amante se proprio devi, MA NON UN FAMILIARE 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è un giudizio morale, è semplicemente che sono cose che non si fanno. Perché hanno effetti distruttivi. Stai giocando con una bomba H.

Fai di tutto per incontrarlo il meno possibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Gennaio 2008)

Concordo, ovviamente, ma soprattutto sottolineo che il bello è tutto qui: sguardi, sorrisi, mani strette, intesa.... poi? Sesso? Fughe con il telefonino che squilla e le bugie da dire? O ancora peggio il caos familiare, le lacrime, il dolore?
Goditi questo sentimento e prendilo per quello che è: una tenerezza, puoi gestirla, puoi viverla, puoi sentirla, ma non farla diventare una relazione. La differenza è abissale. Cerca di goderti la tua vita, rendila piena, soddisfacente, e riuscirai a goderti anche qeusta cosa per quello che è: un bagliore di luce, bello, e fugace.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Gennaio 2008)

Spero sia una presa per il c...

Senza offesa


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spero sia *una presa per il c...
> *
> Senza offesa


Costume?


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

miche547 ha detto:


> tutto quello che stai vivendo se lo accetti e tutto rimane così è una senzazione meravigliosa, un amore sospeso, andare oltre incasinerebbe tutto, continua ad amarlo nel cuore, ti riempie la vita, se andassi oltre distruggeresti la magia.
> io la vedo così
> ciao e auguri


Concordo pienamente. Gia lascia le cose come stanno altrimenti tutto questo rischia di tramutarsi in un brutto incubo.


----------



## Old Gia (6 Gennaio 2008)

Lo so che deve rimanere tutto cosí come stá altrimenti é un casino.
Spero di riuscirci. Qualcuno se n'é pure accorto che c'é una grossa simpatia tra mio cognato e me. 
La pressione é insopportabile; sogno di essere con lui quando faccio l'amore con mio marito.
Spero di non crollare altrimenti viene fuori il segreto e poi sono guai.

Grazie per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## Old chica (6 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> Lo so che deve rimanere tutto cosí come stá altrimenti é un casino.
> Spero di riuscirci. Qualcuno se n'é pure accorto che c'é una grossa simpatia tra mio cognato e me.
> La pressione é insopportabile; sogno di essere con lui quando faccio l'amore con mio marito.
> Spero di non crollare altrimenti viene fuori il segreto e poi sono guai.
> ...


Fatti forza, ce la farai.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Gennaio 2008)

Gia, buonasera e buonasera a tutti.

Quando tra qualche anno ti volterai indietro ti dirai " ma chi me lo ha fatto fare,,mi ero proprio rintronata per nulla"

Mia cara le possibilità sono diverse, e tutte porterebbero alla precedente considerazione .

questo è garantito al mille per mille, non è presunzione la mia ma solo maggiore esperienza.

Quindi cara, qualsiasi cosa tu decida di fare, stai quantomeno accorta a non creare una ferita nella relazione col tuo compagno. Piuttosto impegnati con lui , con tuo marito intendo, a reiventarti la vostra relazione, rinnovandola, riaccendendola...sono molti anni che state insieme...ed è naturale che si attraversino momenti di stanchezza o di noia.

Non enfatizzare questo trasporto verso questa persona con la parola Amore...

chiamala attrazione fisica, chiamala sconvolgimento ormonale, ma non sciupare questa parola illudendoti inutilmente. Oltretutto dici che prima si era epresso negativamente verso la tua persona, poi pare che abbia cambiato idea quando probabilmente ha visto che il ruolo del seduttore aveva colpito la tua immaginazione..e poi ha taciuto...come stai tacendo anche tu...ed è questo tacere, questa attesa, questo riempire di immaginazione quello che non è avvenuto se non nella tua testa ( forse di entrambi) che ti sta facendo impazzire...è _l'idea_ che non si fa concretezza che manda in tilt il cervello.

Sii cauta Gia.

Pensa con onesta' al tuo rapporto con rapporto con tuo marito, cerca di cogliere quello che manca, parlatene..tanto..fino allo sfinimento...ascoltati, ascoltalo...e leggi scrivi ancora su queste pagine....vedrai che tutto questo ti aiuterà a fare luce su quanto stai vivendo.


----------



## Rebecca (6 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Gia, benvenuta.
> 
> Capisco tutto, la routine, la noia, la voglia di provare emozioni. E' capitato a me, capita a tanti, forse a tutti.
> 
> ...


 
Quoto.
Quoto quoto quoto...
Oltre quel limite non c'è più umanità...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> Ciao,
> É la prima volta che scrivo. Vorrei solo sfogarmi un pó se no impazzisco.
> La mia storia:
> Sposata (abbastanza presto) da un bel pó. Il fratello (anzi, uno dei fratelli) di mio marito era giá sposato quando ci siamo fidanzati. Mi é sempre sembrato che gli piacevo (letteralmente dal primo minuto), ma nei primi anni non ci ho pensato molto.
> ...


Può succedere, ma visto che hai il terrore di mandare tutto a gambe all'aria verso la tua/vostra famiglia, vedila come opportunità, quella di interrogarti sul rapporto con tuo marito, al quale pare tu tenga comunque molto e a chiederti/vi se c'è qualcosa che non vada...

A meno che tu non ami le acrobazie, i giri della morte, etc etc...lasciala lì come è!


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Può succedere


Infatti. Tutto può succedere. Concordo con Miciolidia, non usare la parola amore per queste cose. Pensa a rinnovare il rapporto con tuo marito, lascia perdere, ti faresti solo del male...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Gìa*

Accade a volte che il tempo ci faccia cambiare opinione sulle persone, ed a voi è capitato reciprocamente, ma da qui a rivoluzionare la vita a tutti per quella che pare chiaramente un'infatuazione da crisi matrimoniale ce ne passa...
Tra l'altro come ben dici lui non si è dichiarato ma sta "pelosamente" godendo della tue attenzioni e dei sotterfugi.... insomma non ne esce splendidamente neppure lui! Ma come ti è stato detto, quello a cui andresti incontro è un vero disastro sociale e familiare!
Credo proprio che non ne valga la pena perchè è probabile che tutto sia ingigantito proprio dalla sua posizione "inaccessibile moralmente".... se fossi un amico del bar forse ne saresti già fuori!!!
Non voglio spaventarti ma stai giocando davvero una partita al buio e ricorda che nel buio vince quasi sempre il banco!!!
Piuttosto come ti è stato detto, interrogati sul tuo matrimonio.... il cognatino non avrebbe avuto spazio se la tua unione fosse stata inossidabile, se hai qualche piccola crisi, risolvila, non metterci la pezza, tra l'altro sfilacciatissima, di un cognato!
Auguri per il tuo futuro !!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Gennaio 2008)

bè, dai, almeno resta tutto in famiglia...
scherzo, eh.


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

Cavoli se succede, nulla di più facile, basta che non si vada oltre.....tanto accadrà sono sicura!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> Ciao,
> É la prima volta che scrivo. Vorrei solo sfogarmi un pó se no impazzisco.
> La mia storia:
> Sposata (abbastanza presto) da un bel pó. Il fratello (anzi, uno dei fratelli) di mio marito era giá sposato quando ci siamo fidanzati. Mi é sempre sembrato che gli piacevo (letteralmente dal primo minuto), ma nei primi anni non ci ho pensato molto.
> ...


affronta tuo cognato, così vedi se sono voli pindarici o meno e decidi cosa fare.....non è un amore da 15enne, no?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> affronta tuo cognato, così vedi se sono voli pindarici o meno e decidi cosa fare.....non è un amore da 15enne, no?


che fai, istighi?!?!
Se anche lui l'amasse perdutamente  (E non è, se no altro che manina sotto il tavolo!) che futuro vedi? Pensa ai figli? che schifo e che tristezza!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che fai, istighi?!?!
> Se anche lui l'amasse perdutamente (E non è, se no altro che manina sotto il tavolo!) che futuro vedi? Pensa ai figli? che schifo e che tristezza!


piccerella non istigo....ma credo che sia inutile stare a fantasticare su cosa potrebbe essere o meno; tanto vale che, prima di tutto, si interroghi sul rapporto col marito....qualcosa ch enon va ci deve essere altrimenti sotto al tavolo niente manine ed affronti anche il cognato per confrontarsi con lui....poi decide cosa fare...ma a carte scoperte, però.....
stare a tormentarsi su cosa potrebbeessere....come se si fosse in un "amore" adolescenziale non fa altro che peggiorare le cose......


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*e poi....???*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> piccerella non istigo....ma credo che sia inutile stare a fantasticare su cosa potrebbe essere o meno; tanto vale che, prima di tutto, si interroghi sul rapporto col marito....qualcosa ch enon va ci deve essere altrimenti sotto al tavolo niente manine ed affronti anche il cognato per confrontarsi con lui....poi decide cosa fare...ma a carte scoperte, però.....
> stare a tormentarsi su cosa potrebbeessere....come se si fosse in un "amore" adolescenziale non fa altro che peggiorare le cose......


 

Se anche il cognato avvalorasse l'idea che esista un sentimento comune che potrebbe fare lei? E' abbastanza improbabile che uno che fa "manina manina" abbia la statura per affrontare una simile situazione in modo visibile!
Tuttavia, al di là di questo, non sarebbe invece consigliabile che proprio per fare chiarezza affronti piuttosto il marito come prima persona, impostando un dialogo sul suo evidente momento di crisi matrimoniale.  Si dice sempre che prima del tradimento ci sarebbe il dialogo, il confronto, la reciprocità, ma se la palla la si passa prima a chi ci ha distolto dal rapporto di coppia o pare colmi le nostre lacune, tanto vale ammettere che 20 soluzione preferenziale ad una crisi matrimoniale sia quella compensativa, autonoma ed autogratificante.
Bruja


----------



## Old Gia (7 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao di nuovo. Scusate il messaggio lunghissimo....

Amoreepsiche, no. Credo di non voler affrontare mio cognato.
Affrontarlo come? Dirgli che sento che quando mi abbraccia o mi prende la mano è come se facessimo l’amore? E se mi risponde, scusa ma sei impazzita. Magari si offende pure. 
Magari mi sbaglio, ma insomma sono donna da tanti anni penso di saper riconoscere certi abbracci, certi sguardi....

La questione qui è delicatissima per varie ragioni: la famiglia è super cattolica, praticante, all’antica, anzi antichissima (io no…). Lui e il padrino di uno dei miei figli (si, ce ne sono, da entrambe le parti, anche se gia tutti maggiorenni o quasi), è il migliore amico di mio marito.

No, non abbiamo 15 anni. Lui oltre i 50; io 40 appena fatti. 
Io non so bene come spiegarla questa faccenda. Magari, come ha detto qualcuno, lui pensa che la possiamo controllare questa cosa, mantenerla platonica. 
Io pure penso sia l’unica soluzione. Controllarla per sempre fino a che diventa solo un pensiero, una cosa lontana e serena.
Ma penso che per mantenerla platonica non ne dovremo parlare mai tra di noi.  O per lo meno non adesso. Alla prima parola ci scapperebbe un bacio tremendo o magari anche l’amore. Per fortuna non siamo mai da soli.

Con mio marito non ne posso parlare.
Sarebbe la fine. Non mi guarderebbe piú in faccia. Gli farebbe troppo male.
Che relazione esiste con mio marito? Da parte mia amicizia. Grande amicizia. Lui mi ama; io non lo so. Si, affetto, amicizia, complicità. È un buon uomo. Ma zero attrazione sessuale. Non c’è mai stata (per me). Ero troppo giovane, ignorante e all’antica per capirlo venti anni fa, ma lo capisco adesso. Se lo capisco!!
So che la colpa è mia. Lui è uguale a quando ci siamo sposati. È uguale a se stesso, fedele e buono.
Ma io sono cambiata di 180 gradi. La colpa è tutta mia.
In fondo so di essere diventata una donna che non lo merita più.
Se non avessi paura di rimanere sola (vivo all’estero e oramai la famiglia di mio marito è la mia unica famiglia, non ho più nessuno) penso mi sarei gia separata. Per non fargli male.
Io sono fatta in un modo che gli fa male. Gliene ho già fatto, so cosa dico. Non voglio che succeda di nuovo.
 L’attrazione verso mio cognato è una cosa strana. Hanno lo stesso cuore, la stessa educazione, gli stessi principi, perfino lo stesso odore, gli stessi capelli. Con mio cognato la tenerezza è quasi come con un fratello ma poi “against all odds” c’è questa attrazione animalesca scoppiata da un paio d’anni (si, sono già due anni) che è sempre mancata con mio marito e che è sempre stata la fonte dei nostri (miei !) problemi. Con mio marito il sesso è un sacrificio. Un favore fatto ad un amico. Oddio che situazione! Il fratello mi prende per mano ed è subito tachicardia.
Rendermene conto mi ha scioccato all’inizio. Adesso lo accetto (che pericolo !!).
Lui, mio cognato, non so come la prende. Non so cosa cerca, cosa vuole, non so se ci pensa. 
Non ci capisco niente


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2008)

*Gia*



Gia ha detto:


> Ciao di nuovo. Scusate il messaggio lunghissimo....
> 
> Amoreepsiche, no. Credo di non voler affrontare mio cognato.
> Affrontarlo come? Dirgli che sento che quando mi abbraccia o mi prende la mano è come se facessimo l’amore? E se mi risponde, scusa ma sei impazzita. Magari si offende pure.
> ...


Mi sa che hai poco da capire, se non parli con nessuno e non chiarisci, devi solo aspettare che "passi la nottata"!!! Così rientrerai nella tua bella famigliola perbenino, piacevole come una lapide, senza riuscire mai a farti domande o ad avere risposte per tema che a qualcuno si scombinino gli equilibri!!! D'altronde la vita è latua e sta a te decidere come spenderla..... l'essere all'estero non fa differenza, immagino che ti sia ambientata abbastanza in questi anni.
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

Sai cosa penso? Che tuo cognato sia l'emblema di una qualsiasi voglia di emozioanrti...ti è capitato lui, ma.....sarebbe potuto accaderti con un altro. Il problema è il tuo matrimonio, tuo marito, parti da lì, e magari non sarà tuo cognato.....


----------



## Old fay (7 Gennaio 2008)

*I confess....*

La tua vicenda assomiglia molto alla mia, stesse età circa e....a me capitò con un nostro amico, si, fu lui la mia prima tentazione, perchè avevo lui, perchè faceva parte del giro di amici, tranquillo, sicuro e sapevo che non mi avrebbe portata troppo avanti....io non pensavo ancora alla separazione, volevo un'emozione, sesso che con mio marito non era mai andato, ero giovane...poi lui per fatti suoi si è separato ma indipendentemente da me, anche se ha continuato a cercarmi, ma la mia strada poi è stata un'altra...capisci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso? Che tuo cognato sia l'emblema di una qualsiasi voglia di emozioanrti...ti è capitato lui, ma.....sarebbe potuto accaderti con un altro. Il problema è il tuo matrimonio, tuo marito, parti da lì, e magari non sarà tuo cognato.....





































Incredibilmente (perché pensare di tradire con il fratello del marito è irrealizzabile concretamente senza devastare in modo irrimediabile tutta una famiglia...non puoi considerarlo realmente e immaginare di guardare i tuoi figli!:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	



*credo che questo sia per te un modo per trovare emozioni/fantasie ...senza tradire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   cioè un modo per cercare di innamorarti di ...tuo marito*.
Credo che tu abbia bisogno di aiuto per diventare adulta e uscire da quella famiglia che vivi come un'istituzione chiusa...
Oppure ...sei Brooke Logan...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso? Che tuo cognato sia l'emblema di una qualsiasi voglia di emozioanrti...ti è capitato lui, ma.....sarebbe potuto accaderti con un altro. Il problema è il tuo matrimonio, tuo marito, parti da lì, e magari non sarà tuo cognato.....


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> La tua vicenda assomiglia molto alla mia, stesse età circa e....a me capitò con un nostro amico, si, fu lui la mia prima tentazione, perchè avevo lui, perchè faceva parte del giro di amici, tranquillo, sicuro e sapevo che non mi avrebbe portata troppo avanti....io non pensavo ancora alla separazione, volevo un'emozione, sesso che con mio marito non era mai andato, ero giovane...poi lui per fatti suoi si è separato ma indipendentemente da me, anche se ha continuato a cercarmi, *ma la mia strada poi è stata un'altra...capisci*?


 
Si, è drammaticamente peggiorata!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scusa Fay, so che sei una che non se la prende! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque parafrasando il vecchio detto, se i non traditori sapessero (a quanti guai si va incontro...), e i traditori potessero (tornare indietro)....!

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

L'altra era peggio di strada ti assicuro..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!
Stiamo traslocando..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sul serio, tra piagnistei vari di donnucole al seguito....!!! Anno nuovo vita nuova.....Anche se quella casa è lillipuziana....non c'entrano i suoi pantaloni, le camice, le giacche, il lavello è basso....oh cosa mi aspetta...CASA MIA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!! Menomale le altre sono gnappette!!!! Non potrò più mettermi i tacchi e...lo vedrò in pantofole 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ????


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> L'altra era peggio di strada ti assicuro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, facci capire...ma lui non traslocava dall'ALTRA!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

Nooo, a casa nostra...cioè, il suo pied a terre da 10 anni, da lei mai, non ci sarebbe mai andato, non ci pensa proprio di andare a vivere con lei,e lei non va più in questa casa perchè sa che lui c'è stato con me...fico, no?


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

Ma se lei ci tornasse le prenderebbe un infarto è completamente diversa, in 10 anni non ha mai fatto nulla, e adesso un pochi mesi, GRAZIE A ME, tutto nuovo, tutto...irriconoscibile...pure la donna ringiovanita, IO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Nooo, a casa nostra...cioè, il suo pied a terre da 10 anni, da lei mai, non ci sarebbe mai andato, non ci pensa proprio di andare a vivere con lei,e lei non va più in questa casa perchè sa che lui c'è stato con me...fico, no?


 
ueee' è da solo?! Soletto?! Senza la minestrina?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Allora hai speranze! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

Qui je suis Vissanì.....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso? Che tuo cognato sia l'emblema di una qualsiasi voglia di emozioanrti...ti è capitato lui, ma.....sarebbe potuto accaderti con un altro. Il problema è il tuo matrimonio, tuo marito, parti da lì, e magari non sarà tuo cognato.....


io le auguro solo che le passi presto la smania di emozionarsi.. perché finirebbe in un delirio senza senso..
la fotocopia del marito come amante???
madonnasantissima... vade retro satana... ma non le basta già l'originale ....?
a parte tutto, Fay, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

Mah...secondo me tuo cognato non c'enta nulla, lui o un altro sarebbe la stessa cosa.
Non ti offendere, ora mi spiego.
Tu, da come dici, hai sposato un uomo che non ti piaceva, e che non amavi, non come si dovrebbe amare un marito/amante.
E quindi per venti anni hai fatto la moglie, non l'amante...perchè come tale non ti interessava tuo marito
Poi sei cresciuta, e complice tuo cognato, o meno, hai cominciato a sentire che ti mancava qualcosa. E ciò che ti mancava doveva dartelo un uomo.
Quest'uomo non te lo sei neanche dovuto cercare tanto..era lì a portata di mano, nell'ambito familiare.
Tuo cognato, conosciuto, rassicurante (il fatto che sia conosciuto ti tranquillizza, ti spaventano solo le conseguenze di una eventuale scoperta...)
Al posto tuo, invece di turbare equilibri familiari, lascerei perdere il cognato ( è impensabile una qualsiasi storia dignitosa tra voi due) e cercherei quel che ti manca altrove.
Il vero problema è con tuo marito. Vedrifica la possibilità di riesumare qualcosa con lui...ma se proprio non c'è nulla..allora esci dalla palude dei rapporti domestici ed addomesticabili.
Se non te la senti, perchè troppo costoso, sotto ogni punto di vista, smorza i bollenti spiriti, e continua a vivere come vivi. se ti è bastato per venti anni, ti basterà ancora probabilmente.
Non sei una bambina, sarebbe patetico comportarsi da tale.
Ti faccio tanti auguri.


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Aggiungo*

Se ti rompi le palle pure di tuo cognato..come ti metti?

No, no...allarga il giro delle tue conoscenze...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Quando leggo cose così penso sempre efissamente una cosa: è questo che si intende quando si dice "SI VIVE UNA VOLTA SOLA"..... Insomma, accidenti, hai40anni, una vita alle spalle e una vita davanti...e la butti via. E non intendo che devi tradire il marito o lasciarlo, nè che devi fuggire o rassegnarti o fart bastare quel che hai. Ma CAXXO puoi vivere una vita dignitosa e felice, devi solo volerlo. Volerlo davvero. Capire cos'è che vuoi. E a me sembra di sentire una voce che fa da sottofondo a tutto: voglio essere libera. Questo dice la voce. Libera da marito, figli, parentado di lui, cognato, da te. Vuoi liberarti da qeulla che sei diventata e tornare ad essere te.... che lavoro fai? che vita vivi? Prendila in mano, lavora per te e per te sola!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quando leggo cose così penso sempre efissamente una cosa: è questo che si intende quando si dice "SI VIVE UNA VOLTA SOLA"..... Insomma, accidenti, hai40anni, una vita alle spalle e una vita davanti...e la butti via. E non intendo che devi tradire il marito o lasciarlo, nè che devi fuggire o rassegnarti o fart bastare quel che hai. Ma CAXXO puoi vivere una vita dignitosa e felice, devi solo volerlo. Volerlo davvero. Capire cos'è che vuoi. E a me sembra di sentire una voce che fa da sottofondo a tutto: voglio essere libera. Questo dice la voce. Libera da marito, figli, parentado di lui, cognato, da te. Vuoi liberarti da qeulla che sei diventata e tornare ad essere te.... che lavoro fai? che vita vivi? Prendila in mano, lavora per te e per te sola!



Concordo Grande, pero' con una precisazione.

Lavorare per sé in libertà non significa IGNORARE le proprie responsabilità...anzi!
Ieri vedevo un telefilm USA su Sky, dove una psichiatra tentava di convincere il suo cliente a divorziare! Alla fine lui SCEGLIEVA contro il suo parere (della terapista, che peraltro è una poveretta che non si rassegna al fatto di essere stata lasciata dal suo fidanzato per una donna piu' giovane....)di stare con la moglie, di tenere in piedi il legame!

Ecco, non diamo al fianco alle sirene di una libertà che sempre e comunque calpesta gli affetti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





So che non era intenzione tua, ma negli ultimi giorni per una serie di coincidenze ho spesso sentito questa campana e la sento deleteria.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La nostra amica, cognato a parte che gigioneggia nel salotto del fratello (complimentoni !WOW CHE PRINCIPE!:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ha delle responsabilità ben precise, nei confronti di marito e figlio.

Non è che è stata costretta a sposarsi con una pistola alla tempia...se il marito buono le è bastato per 20 anni, risolva le sue ambivalenze, ma si chieda se non è il caso di provare a investire di nuovo nel rapporto...

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo Grande, pero' con una precisazione.
> 
> Lavorare per sé in libertà non significa IGNORARE le proprie responsabilità...anzi!
> Ieri vedevo un telefilm USA su Sky, dove una psichiatra tentava di convincere il suo cliente a divorziare! Alla fine lui SCEGLIEVA contro il suo parere (della terapista, che peraltro è una poveretta che non si rassegna al fatto di essere stata lasciata dal suo fidanzato per una donna piu' giovane....)di stare con la moglie, di tenere in piedi il legame!
> ...


e se la risposta fosse no? Molti sono i fattori. Gia ha figli grandi, praticamente utti maggiorenni, e forse ha capito solo ora che non vuole più questo dalla vita. Non ha diritto a a riprendersela? A vivere quello che sente mgelio per sè? Ovvio che questo debba passare per il vaglio del matrimonio e della propria vita al di là del matrimonio stesso: come va il lavoro? Gli affeti? Le amicizie? Per arrivare a chiedersi chi è Gia e dove vuole andare, cosa vuole fare...


----------



## Old Gia (8 Gennaio 2008)

Buonasera! Prima di tutto grazie per il vostro aiuto. Il contributo di un forum come questo può sembrare irrisorio ma fa moltissimo

Iris, c’è dell’altro nella mia storia.
Qualche anno fa c’e stata una passione - per me sconvolgente - con un altro uomo. Lì il matrimonio ha vacillato proprio. I sensi di colpa mi laceravano. Piangevo. Mio marito se n’è accorto. Ne abbiamo parlato. L’altro voleva che andassi via con lui. Io sono rimasta per i miei figli. Alla fine se n’e andato via da solo a vivere in Brasile e noi, la coppia superstite, siamo andati avanti, senza drammi, senza recriminazioni, senza rancore. Tipo spugna sul passato (è questo che mi fa rimanere con mio marito: ma chi la sopporta una come me ???). 
Poi, anni di relativa serenità. Io senza molta voglia di sesso, sapendo che mi sentivo un po morta. A mio marito invece bastava che io rimanessi accanto a lui.

Sembrava tutto più o meno ricomposto fino a 2, 3 anni fa.
Certe circostanze abbastanza tristi ci anno avvicinato (ancora di più) a mio cognato. Lui stava soffrendo, era triste, stava male, era scosso, piangeva. Mi ha toccata profondamente. Ho cominciato a guardarlo come se lo vedessi per la prima volta. Quando il peggio è passato, ho avuto la sensazione che la nostra relazione come cognati era cambiata. E che qualcosa dentro di me si stava risvegliando: mi sono resa conto che chi mi faceva battere forte il cuore anni ed anni dopo l’unica passione della mia vita, adesso, era il fratello di mio marito.
Lui sembrava che ci volesse sempre vicino (mio marito e me), ci cercava, mi faceva i complimenti, mi prendeva in giro, scherzando mi diceva “ma perché hai sposato lui?” (mio marito)… scherzando, scherzando.
Fino a quando un amico comune, un cretino con una tremenda mancanza di tatto gli ha detto, davanti a tutti “non vuoi stare con tua moglie ma poi ti senti solo e corri appresso a tua cognata?”. FULMINE A CIEL SERENO. Lui si è fatto cupo. Silenzio di tomba attorno. 
Io li, capii che c’era qualcosa di reciproco e gli altri lo sentivano.
Poi un giorno a pranzo da amici, ho incontrato il suo sguardo, c’erano tante persone attorno, tanta confusione, tanto chiasso e noi che ci guardavamo; sapete cosa dicono che il tempo si ferma in quei momenti? È proprio vero: all’improvviso gli altri sparivano, non esistevano più; non riuscivamo a togliere lo sguardo. C’eravamo solo noi.
Come ho gia detto, magari mi sbaglio, ma mi sembra di avere letto un oceano di emozioni in quello sguardo.
Da allora, è il caos dentro di me.

Sento che dovrei tornare indietro e rifare tutto da capo. Ma la paura di farlo adesso mi paralizza. Lo so che sono ancora giovane ma si sento stanchissima. 
Mio marito è un pezzo di pane e pure bellino, educatissimo. Ma dove lo trovo uno cosi??? Mio cognato pure è buonissimo, ma un irruente, scuro da matti con la faccia da zingaro e il fuoco nelle vene. In questo, completamente differenti. 
Riconosco che sogno di sentire quel fuoco che gli brucia dentro e che non sento dentro mio marito.

Grande, so che una parte di me è insoddisfatta, ma l’altra parte gli dice “non fare stronzate, ma dove vai? Stai pensando troppo. Finirai male e farai del male”.

E cosi non riesco a muovermi....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> Buonasera! Prima di tutto grazie per il vostro aiuto. Il contributo di un forum come questo può sembrare irrisorio ma fa moltissimo
> 
> Iris, c’è dell’altro nella mia storia.
> Qualche anno fa c’e stata una passione - per me sconvolgente - con un altro uomo. Lì il matrimonio ha vacillato proprio. I sensi di colpa mi laceravano. Piangevo. Mio marito se n’è accorto. Ne abbiamo parlato. L’altro voleva che andassi via con lui. Io sono rimasta per i miei figli. Alla fine se n’e andato via da solo a vivere in Brasile e noi, la coppia superstite, siamo andati avanti, senza drammi, senza recriminazioni, senza rancore. Tipo spugna sul passato (è questo che mi fa rimanere con mio marito: ma chi la sopporta una come me ???).
> ...


Se è questo che senti, forse è perchè non ne vale la pena. Perchè sai che passerà com'è passato l'altro amore. Perchè sai che non è solo amore,ma anche vicinanza, condivisione, differenza da tuo marito. Troppe cose. E per fare del male a tutti c'è sempre modo e tempo.
Che fai nella vita? i tuoi figli quanti anni hanno? Sei felice, soddisfatta? E le amicizie? Il tuo mondo non può essere solo amore. Guardiamo oltre e cerchiamo di capire dove puoi agire mentre aspetti di capire se questa è una pericolosa fiammata o il camino della tua dimora vera.


----------



## Old Gia (8 Gennaio 2008)

La nostra amica, cognato a parte che gigioneggia nel salotto del fratello (complimentoni !WOW CHE PRINCIPE!:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ,
Verena, ciao.
Sai, in un forum come questo, descrivendo una situazione come questa è difficile che non sembri tutto immorale, vile, basso.
Io non sono qui per difendere mio cognato, però devo dire che anche se la sua descrizione sembra orripilante io non ho mai conosciuto nessuno così spontaneo, generoso, onesto e pronto ad aiutare sempre tutti a dar tutto di se a chi ne ha bisogno. Anzi, qui il problema è appunto che non sa mentire, non sa fare nulla di nascosto. È maldestro, gli piaccio e se ne stanno accorgendo in molti ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Non mi fate spiegare troppo che dopo tutto, questo è un forum pubblico.

Se fosse più “sporco”, se facesse le cose più in sordina (come tanti, anzi, come quasi tutti !!!) non se ne accorgeva nessuno.


----------



## Old Gia (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Che fai nella vita? i tuoi figli quanti anni hanno? Sei felice, soddisfatta? E le amicizie? Il tuo mondo non può essere solo amore. Guardiamo oltre e cerchiamo di capire dove puoi agire mentre aspetti di capire se questa è una pericolosa fiammata o il camino della tua dimora vera.


Si, lavoro. Un lavoro sicuro ma noioso. Figli grandini. Sono felice? Non lo so proprio, quella è una domanda da 400 tonnellate.
Le amicizie le ho ereditate da mio marito. I suoi amici sono diventati i miei.
Il passato (anche se non me lo hai domandato), poco sereno. Ambiente familiare disastroso, tentativi di suicidio da adolescente, droga, ho toccato il fondo. Ai 18/19 anni ho spezzato le catene, ho fatto tavola rasa, ho cambiato vita, ho cambiato paese, mi sono, letteralmente, riinventata. La maggior parte delle persone che mi circondano non conoscono il mio passato ed io non ne parlo. Pensano che sono “normale”  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cercavo sicurezza, tenerezza, pace, serenità ed ho trovato un nido sicuro.
Ma la matta scatenata dell’adolescenza è ancora li e si sente soffocata dall’ambiente sicuro, ovattato, “perbenino” (chi l’ha usata ieri questa parola? Azzecatissima !!!!) e a prova di bomba in cui vive adesso che è cresciuta.
La matta scatenata soffre? Non lo so. Ma mi sembra che si sente una tigre nella gabbia.


----------



## Old fay (8 Gennaio 2008)

*cognata...*

Allora fermati, attenta, perchè tuo marito deve averti captia molto bene e...credo che più in là non andresti....è meglio tu non vada, ho capito come sei, mi ricordi molto una mia amica, alla fine il problema potresti essere tu, e non ciò che ti circonda che pensavi fosse sbagliato te.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

*Gia*



Gia ha detto:


> Verena, ciao.
> Sai, in un forum come questo, *descrivendo una situazione come questa è difficile che non sembri tutto immorale, vile, basso.*
> Io non sono qui per difendere mio cognato, però devo dire che anche se la sua descrizione sembra orripilante io non ho mai conosciuto nessuno così spontaneo, generoso, onesto e pronto ad aiutare sempre tutti a dar tutto di se a chi ne ha bisogno. Anzi, qui il problema è appunto che non sa mentire, non sa fare nulla di nascosto. È maldestro, gli piaccio e se ne stanno accorgendo in molti ...
> 
> ...


guarda che sei poco generosa con noi: qui si parla giornalmente di tradimento, e nessuno la giudica di per se' una situazione "immorale, vile e bassa". Bensì una cosa che capita ai vivi. A me, a te, etc.

A tutti noi, da una parte e dall'altra della barricata.

Poi subito dopo esageri dall'altro lato, santificando tuo cognato, e relegando al rango di sordidi tutti gli altri traditori o aspiranti tali.

Non è che la verità sta nel mezzo e siamo semplicemente...esseri umani con le nostre contraddizioni?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Cerca di vedere la situazione dal di fuori, con maggior equilibrio. A volte è necessario.

Nessun uomo che ipotizza una relazione con una COGNATA compie un atto senza conseguenze. Cio' non fa di lui un mostro, ma la GRAVITA' della cosa ti è chiara?!

Ledere la fiducia di un FRATELLO è roba gravissima, a livello conscio, subconscio, familiare, sociale.

Non è esattamente la stessa cosa di un tradimento standard! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me sembra questo particolare ti sfugga.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il tuo difficile passato purtroppo non puoi cancellarlo, ma nemmeno ne puoi fare un cilicio da indossare. Scuotiti di dosso il complesso della "Salvata", perché la contropartita rischi di farla pagare - pesantemente - al marito: ed è l'ansia di FUGA dall'ambiente "perbenino".

Non a caso ti sei innamorata, in passato, non di uno qualunque, ma di uno "che poi è andato in Brasile".

Quale donna lascia i suoi figli per fuggire con uno in Brasile?! Non tu, è ovvio.

Qualche poveretta lo fa, ma non credo si risolva la vita, fuggendo da figli e responsanbilità...

Insomma, era una fuga " a salve". Sapevi che non potevi fare piu' di tanti danni.

Idem ora, con il cognato. Lo sai, vero, che non puoi farlo?!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se la risposta fosse no? Molti sono i fattori. Gia ha figli grandi, praticamente utti maggiorenni, e forse ha capito solo ora che non vuole più questo dalla vita. Non ha diritto a a riprendersela? A vivere quello che sente mgelio per sè? Ovvio che questo debba passare per il vaglio del matrimonio e della propria vita al di là del matrimonio stesso: come va il lavoro? Gli affeti? Le amicizie? Per arrivare a chiedersi chi è Gia e dove vuole andare, cosa vuole fare...


 
Ma Gia sposandosi non si è forse presa un impegno?
Il volere e la felicità del marito non contano proprio niente?
Sembra quasi che uno l'abbia costretta a forza...io non credo. Ha fatto scelte ben precise, e ora solo perché ci sono "tentazioni" centrifughe, si butta tutto all'aria?

E dove sta scritto che la vaga insoddisfazione - che tutti ad un certo punto provano, o quasi, in un rapporto di lunga durate - se appagata con una separazione porti alla sua serenità/felicità?

Forse si...ma forse no. Si rischia di ritrovarsi soli dopo aver distrutto rapporti saldi...per cercare qualcosa di nuovo ma non necessariamente piu' luccicante! E forse con la consapevolezza di aver ferito i sentimenti di chi ci è stato accanto nelle gioie e nei dolori di una vita passato insieme...per cosa?!

Io dubito che un uomo nuovo possa essere la soluzione per chi di fronte al rapporto di lunga durata, senza gravi provocazioni o mancanze, si è arreso per mera, vaga "Insoddisfazione"....


Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda che sei poco generosa con noi: qui si parla giornalmente di tradimento, e nessuno la giudica di per se' una situazione "immorale, vile e bassa". Bensì una cosa che capita ai vivi. A me, a te, etc.
> 
> A tutti noi, da una parte e dall'altra della barricata.
> 
> ...


*Gìa fa schifo e suo cognato (che tradisce anche il fratello) pure di più ...*
*e non c'è altro da dire.*
*.*​


----------



## Old lele51 (9 Gennaio 2008)

*!! Gia*

Cara Gia...hai letto tutte le opinioni...c'e chi ti capisce e ti stà vicino e chi al contrario non te le manda a dire, penso che a questo punto tu abbia capito che ti trovi immersa in un barile, legata e senza scampo...
IO in tè comincierei un percorso serio da un psicologo/psichiatra que ti aiuti a eliminare i fantasmi del passato (quelli che mi sembra che stanno insorgendo sempre di più)....parallelamente un aiuto per voi come coppia..non farebbe male ritrovare la passione e perchè nò l'uomo nascosto dentro di tuo marito che sicuramente emergerà se capisce che la vostra relazione ha bisogno di nuove frontiere.
Se vai avanti coraggiosamente e sicura di tè dovresti anche avere il coraggio di parlare con tuo cognato..chiarire la tua situazione con lui e chidere per entrambi le fantasie di un stare insieme che sembra impossibile...se invece andate avanti ed esplode il tutto la situazione non solo sarà intollerabile...ma avrà anche una zavorra emotiva tale che affogherà qualsiasi tentativo di stabilire un rapporto normale in futuro....forse tuo marito arriverà a perdonare suo fratello...ma a tè non rimarrà altro scampo che l'esclusione dal suo mondo..e sicuramente ti ritroverai da sola....
A volte l'amore ha bisogno di questi frangenti per essere provato..ma devi dare l'opportunità a tuo marito per capire cosa manca e ritrovarlo insieme..forse la sua vita va bene così come è adesso...ma se continui sarà la rovina per tutti...
Coraggio


----------



## Old amarax (9 Gennaio 2008)

*cognati*

A leggere questo 3d mi è venuto in mente beatiful...ancora,dopo anni,due fratelli si passano la stessa donna.
Ma è la vita che si ispira alle soap o le soap che si ispirano alla vita? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte i dubbi...non è la prima situazione del genere.Ne conosco altre due.
Accade anche questo e forse è veramente peggio x i fratelli\sorelle coinvolti.Meglio un estraneo.
Il consiglio di Lele te lo dò anch'io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Auguri


----------



## Old amarax (9 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Gìa fa schifo e suo cognato (che tradisce anche il fratello) pure di più ...*
> *e non c'è altro da dire.*
> 
> *.*​


 
Calma amica mia...calma


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Gennaio 2008)

*ma la GRAVITA' della cosa ti è chiara?!*

*Ledere la fiducia di un FRATELLO è roba gravissima, a livello conscio, subconscio, familiare, sociale.*

*Non è esattamente la stessa cosa di un tradimento standard! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*A me sembra questo particolare ti sfugga.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
quoto queste parole di Verena...
forse Gia non ti rendi conto della gravità della situazione


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *ma la GRAVITA' della cosa ti è chiara?!*
> 
> *Ledere la fiducia di un FRATELLO è roba gravissima, a livello conscio, subconscio, familiare, sociale.*
> 
> ...


Questa storia mi ricorda l'Amleto, i personaggi ci sono tutti ... speriamo che non facciano la stessa fine.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Mah*

Io mi faccio un'altra domanda..... questa donna è proprio sicura di conoscere il cognato?   =Perchè secondo me prima dsi rapportava con un parente, ora con un "amore clandestino" e mi pare che siano due punti di vista parecchio pregioudiziali.  Io starei ferma e aspetterei che il tempo, certamente il più saggio fra tutti, facesse chiarezza di queste nebulosità esistenziali!
Questa situazione è, tanto per ripetermi, come quella del bastone di Cambronne!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Gia*

La precisazione mi conferma ciò che penso: L'uomo fuggito in Brasile non era a portata di mano...troppo pericoloso e complicato..meglio il cognato. Tutto rimane sepolto tra le mura domestiche, meno rischi...

Non mi fiderei personalmente di un cognato che tentasse di trombarmi...perchè diciamocela tutta...è lì che vuole andare a parare.
Sicura di voler offrire tale spettacolo ai tuoi figli?


----------



## Old Gia (9 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La precisazione mi conferma ciò che penso: L'uomo fuggito in Brasile non era a portata di mano...troppo pericoloso e complicato..meglio il cognato. Tutto rimane sepolto tra le mura domestiche, meno rischi...
> 
> Non mi fiderei personalmente di un cognato che tentasse di trombarmi...perchè diciamocela tutta...è lì che vuole andare a parare.
> Sicura di voler offrire tale spettacolo ai tuoi figli?


Ciao Iris e gli altri.
Mi avete davvero fatto pensare un sacco voi in questi due giorni.

L'altro era pericoloso e complicato. Un'altro matto da legare come me. Torrido.
Mio cognato é piú "sicuro". Magari hai ragione te.

Ma non sono sicura che mi voglia trombare. O forse? Non lo capisco. Da uno scorpione/ascendente scorpione mi aspetto di tutto.

E si, mi rendo conto della gravita di quello che sarebbe in fondo un doppio tradimento nei confronti di mio marito.

Magari meglio lasciare il marito? 
Che ne so io alle volte sono cosi stufa di tutto. Perche essere sposate con un santo non è mica facile gente! Niente facile. Ci fa sentire sempre delle schifezze ambulanti (questa l’ho ripresa da te Persa/Ritrovata !)


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> . Perche essere sposate con un santo non è mica facile gente! Niente facile.


Così diversi i due fratelli eh?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> Ciao Iris e gli altri.
> Mi avete davvero fatto pensare un sacco voi in questi due giorni.
> 
> L'altro era pericoloso e complicato. Un'altro matto da legare come me. Torrido.
> ...


Scusa se insisto (a quest'ora mi odierai...) pero' continuo a non concordare con il tuo modo di vedere le cose.

Adesso il cognato (scorp asc. scorpione) è un Don Giovanni mefistofelico, mentre il marito è un santo. Poi c'è l'avventuriero "Brasiliano".

Tu in tutto cio' come l' "ingenue" della commedia dell'arte, contesa tra piu' uomini. Una Angelica de noaltri.

Credici sulla parola: prima lasci da parte queste "figurine" bidimensionali, prima ti orienti. 

Comincia a riporre i sogni "torridi" e planare nella realtà.

Comunque la metti NESSUNA PERSONA DI VALORE seduce o tenta di sedurre una cognata. Non ci sono né se né ma né forse.

E nessuna donna si lascia sedurre da un cognato, se ha dei valori seppur minimi che la ancorano alla sua realtà!

Se tu coltivi queste fantasie (autodistruttive) il problema non sono i cognati o i brasiliani...ma tu. Che non devi condannarti per questo bensì andare a fondo, magari con un aiuto terapeutico, di cos'è che turba e ti impedisce di vivere serenamente.

Perché in fondo l'importante è questo: vivere serenamente. E in nessuna ipotesi troveresti questo risultato nell'adulterio con un cognato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se tu coltivi queste fantasie (autodistruttive) il problema non sono i cognati o i brasiliani...ma tu. Che non devi condannarti per questo bensì andare a fondo, magari con un aiuto terapeutico, di cos'è che turba e ti impedisce di vivere serenamente.
> 
> Perché in fondo l'importante è questo: vivere serenamente. E in nessuna ipotesi troveresti questo risultato nell'adulterio con un cognato


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2008)

*Gia*

Sei ad un bivio in cui vedi che la tua vita, così come è non ti basta, e non saranno le figure maschili che hai attorno a renderla diversa.... prova prima a domandarti cosa vuoi per te stessa, e per favore che non sia un cognato immandrillito o un marito da canonizzare.... sull'avventuriero brasiliano stendo un velo!!!
Tu che aspettative hai per la tua vita, e se puoi realizzarle (con o senza uomini) comioncia a farlo perchè è quel "vuoto" che deve essere riempito, non la sezione malandrina di Harmony....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> A leggere questo 3d mi è venuto in mente beatiful...ancora,dopo anni,due fratelli si passano la stessa donna.
> Ma è la vita che si ispira alle soap o le soap che si ispirano alla vita?
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Questa storia mi ricorda l'Amleto, i personaggi ci sono tutti ... speriamo che non facciano la stessa fine.





Bruja ha detto:


> Sei ad un bivio in cui vedi che la tua vita, così come è non ti basta, e non saranno le figure maschili che hai attorno a renderla diversa.... prova prima a domandarti cosa vuoi per te stessa, e per favore che non sia un cognato immandrillito o un marito da canonizzare.... sull'avventuriero brasiliano stendo un velo!!!
> Tu che aspettative hai per la tua vita, e se puoi realizzarle (con o senza uomini) comioncia a farlo perchè è quel "vuoto" che deve essere riempito, non la sezione malandrina di Harmony....
> Bruja


Situazioni del genere si vedono nelle tragedie greche e in Shakespeare ma quelle sono tragedie e chi le vive ha la consapevolezza ...qui siamo proprio al livello di Beautiful e Harmony...


----------



## Old amarax (10 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Situazioni del genere si vedono nelle tragedie greche e in Shakespeare ma quelle sono tragedie e chi le vive ha la consapevolezza ...qui siamo proprio al livello di Beautiful e Harmony...


una volta credevo che il  tradimento era legato a matrimoni di convenienza,riparatori...invece...è dovunque.


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> una volta credevo che il tradimento era legato a matrimoni di convenienza,riparatori...invece...è dovunque.


 
Quando l'autogratificazione diventa più importante della coppia stessa, scatta il tradimento, che è in primis il tradimento di sè stessi poichè non si riesce ad essere sinceri con chi ci aveva legato comunque un rapporto affettivo .
Bruja


----------



## Iris (10 Gennaio 2008)

Gia ha detto:


> Ciao Iris e gli altri.
> Mi avete davvero fatto pensare un sacco voi in questi due giorni.
> 
> L'altro era pericoloso e complicato. Un'altro matto da legare come me. Torrido.
> ...


Smetti di rapportarti a questo e a quell'altro. E pure a tuo marito.
Chiediti chi sei tu...a quarant'anni sarebbe doveroso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Smetti di rapportarti a questo e a quell'altro. E pure a tuo marito.
> Chiediti chi sei tu...a quarant'anni sarebbe doveroso.


Sarebbe anche meglio che smettesse di vedere tutte ste telenovelas e soap operas...magari si renderebbe conto con chi sta flirtando e quale livello di bassezza nei confronti di tutti e quale devastazione porterebbe concretizzare queste fantasie...

Gioco di ruolo: dovrebbe immaginare di essere uno dei figli a cui viene raccontata questa cosa ...


----------

